# high pitch noise when transmission engaged



## grabber

Hi there. 

I noticed recently that when i engage the transmission of my Blower, i can hear a high pitch noise that comes and goes... no matter if the auger is spinning or not. 

If the blower dont move, no noise, if i engage the transmission forward i will hear that noise very loud and it comes and goes by itself.... Noticed that in reverse it doesnt make noise.
The noise is there no matter the gear i am, from 1 to 5

Thought it could be the belt that engage the plate, changed it and same thing.

Any idea what it could be ? Thought it could be the plate bearing, but if it would be that, it would make noise even if the blow is in neutral... but it is silent when in neutral.


thanks for you help

My blower is a mastercraft 1132


----------



## coldbear

Could be a lose belt or and idler pulley issue. Take the plastic belt cover off and check it. Only a couple bolts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marty013

id start looking at lubing what doesnt move when in neutral.. and moves when its moving.. chains.. sprockets..shafts.. bushings.. any one of those could be the culprit really..


----------



## bwdbrn1

Since you say it only occurs when you put it in motion, and it is intermittent, I'd recommend checking the friction plate and disc. Might be worn rubber on the disc or debris of some kind on it and the friction disc.


----------



## jtclays

In case somebody finds this again in 5 months:icon-hgtg:
Since it only does it when engaging the handle, it may still be the bearing in the friction platter/drive pulley. When it's not swung in to contact the friction wheel it's not under too much stress, just to spin. When it is swung in to affect drive, it's got vertical and horizontal axis stress which may cause a bad one to squeal. The 2 other spots I'd look would be the tractor body side bearing caps that hold each end of the hex shaft, or the actual assembly that holds the rubber friction wheel. There is a bearing in there that takes a lot of abuse and torque especially when shifted without letting up on the drive handle or slamming into EOD back and forth:facepalm_zpsdj194qh You could probably "feel" the bad spot with the belly pan off and flipping the tires quickly with your hand and touching a long shaft screwdriver near the potential bad bearing points. Or leave the belly pan off, spray each point with a PB or similar one at a time then trying a real run engaging the drive. When the squeal stops, your last spray point was the problem site.
Another spot that makes noise is the friction wheel assembly if the fork washers are not correctly placed (or not there because they were surmised to be "spontaneously appearing" extra parts upon re-assembly)with the washers between the shift forks and the friction wheel assembly "nipples". Causes more of a squeak than squeal, though.


----------

